# Just got a visit from the Mossad (Israel Intelegence)



## trainfinder222 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now the light bulb goes off.....A young man with a beard offered me a ride in Burlington at random at Starbucks to my uncle in the nursing home in Colchester. Fine Burlington is one of those cool citys that that could happen and I was tired and I said yes...The visit with my uncle went fine. My new "friend" on the way back asked me about me opinion about Israel completely out of the blue. My answer was that they should all just get along that there should be freedom of religion over there and it should be like over here in the US were there is no sectarian violence..........................Now I know better...Burlington has Chabad and a large jewsih community that the Mossad could recruit from including UVM university. Mossad has been active here in the past along with the JDF and APAC.....These guys have no room for moderate jews like myself who thing that the peace process and the crap that goes on there is one silly mess that the US should stay out off.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2013)

dude, you post really random shit. it makes me think you're just another account ray tilicky created.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is in relation to my post about Israel


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 29, 2013)

Someone took notice and then followed me..scary shit


----------



## travelin (Jan 29, 2013)

i reckon yer crazy is all.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 29, 2013)

You need help, man. 

This is like some scary sneak preview for some paranoid intelligence-community-is-after-me post.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2013)

trainfinder222 said:


> Someone took notice and then followed me..scary shit



I don't think you have any idea how this website works. Please post more relevant material in the future.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 31, 2013)

RAPID T?!

cxr - "persona non grata"


----------

